# Steering Effort Settings



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

I did a search and came up empty. Does anyone know how the steering setting actually works? I understand that 'comfort' requires less torque to turn the wheel and 'sport' is more, but how is that accomplished? Does it make changes to the function of the power steering system? Or maybe set the autosteer motors to fight you?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It's an electrical power steering, they can adjust how much assistance they give. They provide less assistance for the sport and more assistance for Comfort. They don't have to "Fight" you. If there was no power to the steering, you'd barely be able to turn the wheel.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

GDN said:


> It's an electrical power steering, they can adjust how much assistance they give. They provide less assistance for the sport and more assistance for Comfort. They don't have to "Fight" you. If there was no power to the steering, you'd barely be able to turn the wheel.


You know this to be true, or you believe it to be true because it makes the most sense?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Alighieri256 said:


> You know this to be true, or you believe it to be true because it makes the most sense?


I know that the steering system is electric. I know that you would barely be able to steer the car without any kind of assistance. I know they would not expend energy to fight you with the wheel. The last part is deduction that they just offer more assistance when you want comfort and less assistance when you want sport.

Steering systems were hydraulic for years, but any car that can assist or park itself or drive itself has moved to electric/magnetic steering. I've read articles that quote and report that the steering system on the 3 is powered from two feeds from the main battery and has redundancy built in every where it can short of having two steering wheels.

It has been a long time since I watched @Ingineerix videos. One referenced here, this thread is good https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/amazing-inginineerix-model-3-teardown.6078/ and a direct link to one of the comprehensive overall reviews of the car without the body -


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Another reference: https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-steering-drivetrain-suspension-secrets-revealed/

From this article: Tesla designed the Model 3's electric power steering system to have a rapid 10:1 ratio. The power steering is equipped with full redundancy with separate power feeds taken directly from the vehicle's high-voltage battery. The engineers also mentioned two electronic modules and two inverters providing "hot backup" to the system if one fails.


----------

